# rufus hussey house for sale



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, fellows.

Found the following on youtube and thought you might find it of interest.

I'm sure, like me, we all love watchig the Beanshooter Man, Rufus Hussey, on the Carolina Camera piece on youtube.

It's been watched like 3 million times.

I don't know how to place a link. Someone else will have to do it.

Just search "own a piece of randolph county history" on youtube, and you will see the grandmaster's old home place for sale.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A nice spread.







Hopefully it sold to a fellow slingshot enthusiast.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that he passed away in 1996. -- Tex


----------

